# Stopping an anxiety attack



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it's that time again to ask...What is your method for stopping an anxiety attack while it's in progress?I feel the biggest key is distracting yourself. Either with a song, or a happy memory, etc. But sometimes I can't always do it for some reason. I always get back to the original thought that got the attack going.I'm at work right now and work isn't enough to distract me (!), so I was just wondering what all of your suggestions are (for me and anyone else struggling with anxiety).


----------



## brooke24682000 (Jan 17, 2005)

When I am in the car I try counting minivans or pick up trucks or silver vehicles . . . that helps a lot. Have you ever tried Yoga? If you can get into it it will teach you SEVERAL great breathing techniques and meditation techniques which are great for distracting yourself. I have foudn they really work well for me.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there something you tell yourself to keep you from thinking you're going crazy? I try to address the fear and then list reasons why it's not valid. But then of course that doesn't mean an attack will never come about again.I haven't tried yoga yet. Or meditation. I'm debating whether or not I need a psychologist though.


----------



## Kit_Kat (Dec 2, 2004)

My psychologist had me make flash cards, because it is so hard to keep my mind on positive thoughts and away from the negative when I have my panic attacks. I know it sounds silly, but it is helpful. They say positive things like 'This is only temporary', 'It is not my fault', and she said I could make up my own if I wanted.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Xanax


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

Honestly learning to rely on God and not myself and realizing that I can't control everything really helped me. I used to feel like if I wasn't in control of my surroundings I would spin off the earth. Then I realized worrying about things never changes anything. It just drives me crazy. I had to learn to give it up to God. I had to learn to go with the flo on some things. I know having anxiety is not something you can help. I still get anxious but it really made a difference in how I dealt with it just by knowing I don't have to be in control. The world will go on and I'll be just fine. On top of trying to change your thinking and attitude maybe anti anxiety drugs will help you. I'm sorry you're going through this. I went through a very dark period in my life with anxiety and depression but I was out of my mind. It's hard but trust God-develop a relationship with Him-and just let the things you can't change go. But with the anxiety-definately talk to a doc about meds to help you on your way.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I read somewhere- I think it was on here- to picture a huge STOP sign as soon as the anxiety attack starts, take 2 deep slow breathes, then try and work out what triggered it. This sometimes works for me. When I'm walking in public I often get so anxious I 'forget' how to walk and how to go up and down steps, it's like my legs won't work properly and I lose the rhythm. I have a weird way of helping this- I picture my pet mouse running along in front of me like a guide, and follow her!


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

When I'm at home, the slow breathing, meditation, yoga, xanax, ativan- all that helps. But when I'm at work or in a high pressure social situation, nothing does except escaping. I know that these are both things that make my anxiety about my IBS worse to begin with and I have no idea how to cope. At work (in the medical field) I can't break concentration from what I'm doing to think about something more pleasant or to concentrate on breathing techniques. If I'm having a panic attack and I can't get ahold of myself I'm useless to my patient and I have to leave. This is seriously affecting my work performance. Classes start up again today too and I have no idea how to deal with that. If anybody has ANY suggestions, I would love to hear from you.


----------

